# HRH Ruthie



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG! She's looks wonderful! Ruthie is just, well, dymamic!!! She is just the life of the party.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I like her feet!  She's looking good!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ruthie looks great.... Love her face....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> OMG! She's looks wonderful! Ruthie is just, well, dymamic!!! She is just the life of the party.


She's incredible. I could gush on and on about her all day - she's just one super special girl! The only thing that has me a little worried is that her larynx and trachea are getting floppier. I worry about collapse. She has been in the "early stages" since we got her. When she gets really excited or over-exerts herself it's harder for her to breathe.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ruthie is gorgeous!! She looks like the sweetest girl ever!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> She's incredible. I could gush on and on about her all day - she's just one super special girl! The only thing that has me a little worried is that her larynx and trachea are getting floppier. I worry about collapse. She has been in the "early stages" since we got her. When she gets really excited or over-exerts herself it's harder for her to breathe.


I'm so sorry Lisa. It seems like we always have something to worry about with these precious companions of ours. People who have not met Ruthie have no idea what they are missing. I will never forget you and Ruthie coming across that parking lot, you both were filled with "Pure Joy". It's hard to explain.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

She is beautiful! I like her feet too.. They are cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ruthie has such a gentle expression on her face. What a beauty. Glad to hear the cancer has not reared its ugly head again.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I'm so sorry Lisa. It seems like we always have something to worry about with these precious companions of ours. People who have not met Ruthie have no idea what they are missing. I will never forget you and Ruthie coming across that parking lot, you both were filled with "Pure Joy". It's hard to explain.


It is hard to explain - she's one of those "once in a lifetime" dogs and you're right Kim, she does just exude JOY! I think about her sitting in that shelter in RI soaked in her own urine and I could just cry. She's sleeping in a patch of sun right now - I'm signing off so I can go hug and kiss her! 

Thanks everyone for all the nice posts about my girl!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I LOVE her feet! They are so cute....

She's beautiful!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ruthie is just a doll!! I have loved her from the moment you got her. BTW ,my dog JOY has her named spelled in all caps because she is filled with so much joy, that I spell it that way so people will understand. So I know just what you mean.
Ruthie's #1 Fan :wavey:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! Ruthie looks soooooo much like my Flirt looked! Its almost erie! Like looking into Flirty's eyes once again!

Of course I think she's gorgeous - grinch feet and all!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahhhh grinch feet are in the eyes-of-the-beholder--- I think they are great! She's beautiful.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh Lisa what a gorgeous girl your Ruthie is... love her face.. give her a kiss for me!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ruthie is just a beautiful girl and I love her expression. That is really great news that the cancer has not come back. I love her grinch feet. I know we should keep them neat but sometimes I like the grinch feet.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

As a sucker for old gold, Her Maj has my vote for one sweetheart of a girl. She sure does look happy!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, she looks great 

Makes me miss my Gemma all the more.

Yup, need to find another senior!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is still a great looking golden oldie.
You are lucky to have her Lisa and I am sure she feels the same way about you.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

She's just so beautiful!! 

I'm so glad she's cancer free and feeling better.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Claire's Friend said:


> Ruthie is just a doll!! I have loved her from the moment you got her. BTW ,my dog JOY has her named spelled in all caps because she is filled with so much joy, that I spell it that way so people will understand. So I know just what you mean.
> Ruthie's #1 Fan :wavey:


Is that JOY in your avatar?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Wow, she looks great
> 
> Makes me miss my Gemma all the more.
> 
> Yup, need to find another senior!


Aw, your Gemma would probably love to see her mom take in a piece of old gold. Seniors are the BEST!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She's a doll!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Lisa!!!!! Thank you so much for those photos of Ruthie!!!!!

I still remember when you posted about her on the forum. That precious girl stole my heart at first sight!!!!!

I do hope Jazz grows up to be as elegant and graceful as our precious Ruthie!

Can you sneak her a little kiss from me please?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Can you sneak her a little kiss from me please?


 
I think that can be arranged!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Aw, your Gemma would probably love to see her mom take in a piece of old gold. Seniors are the BEST!


Yes, they certainly are the best!!! 

Think that is the only reason why I haven't added another furkid yet, saving a place for that special senior


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow - she really is pretty. What a beautiful face she has. I like her fuzzy feet too! Muwaah!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a wonderful face Ruthie has! Her eyes have this soulful quality - it's hard to describe. She truly is a once-in-a-lifetime dog. Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl and what's wrong with her feet there very nice looking:wavey:








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

How could that sweet girl end up in a shelter?! So sad. But what a happy ending to find you! (Even if her mommy keeps her feet au naturel )


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Celeigh said:


> How could that sweet girl end up in a shelter?! So sad. But what a happy ending to find you! (Even if her mommy keeps her feet au naturel )


She was found wandering in Roger Williams Park in RI. Apparently that's where people often dump dogs. She was picked up by animal control and because she was a stray they had to hold her. She had a huge mammary tumor which had burst and was very infected. The shelter planned to put her down if no one came to reclaim her - so they left her in a filthy pen soaking in urine with a large abcessed, open tumor basically just ticking off the days until she could legally be "disposed of". Thankfully a volunteer there contacted us. Our volunteer who went to get her had to keep all the car windows rolled down because she smelled so bad. She said the tumor was nothing short of gruesome. The shelter offered to "hose her off" before she left. When she came to our house she was grossly overweight, very arthritic, walked on her "pasterns" because her nails had been left to grow so long; had a bad ear infection; the mammary cancer and 4-5 tumors which turned out to be benign thankfully! This old gal really went through a lot. To see her though - you'd never know it. She certainly hold no grudges.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> I LOVE her feet! They are so cute....


Grinch feet! Grinch feet! Ruthies' got Grinch feet!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> She certainly hold no grudges.


I think that is one of the most special features of Goldens! They truly have huge hearts!:heartbeat:heartbeat (hmmmm.... again, sort of like the Grinch whose heart grew three sized that day!)


----------



## LeannS (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW, she is beautiful!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Grinch feet! Grinch feet! Ruthies' got Grinch feet!


:artydudeIt's her grinch feet that keep her dancin'!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Is that JOY in your avatar?


No that is my little senior girl, Erin Kelly. Here's JOY...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Claire's Friend said:


> No that is my little senior girl, Erin Kelly. Here's JOY...


Awww...I see what you mean! There is no other way to spell her name than all capitals! She exudes JOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We called her Gillian when I first rescued her from the pound, I had no intention of keeping her at that point. But I pulled her the day after we gave our 17 year old dog-child back to God and she started filling the huge hole in my heart so we kept her. Gillian really didn't suit her and she brought so much joy into our sad world that we gave her that name. She lives up to her name each and every day.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Such a sweet looking girl (with very cute feet!)


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> She was found wandering in Roger Williams Park in RI. Apparently that's where people often dump dogs. She was picked up by animal control and because she was a stray they had to hold her. She had a huge mammary tumor which had burst and was very infected. The shelter planned to put her down if no one came to reclaim her - so they left her in a filthy pen soaking in urine with a large abcessed, open tumor basically just ticking off the days until she could legally be "disposed of". Thankfully a volunteer there contacted us. Our volunteer who went to get her had to keep all the car windows rolled down because she smelled so bad. She said the tumor was nothing short of gruesome. The shelter offered to "hose her off" before she left. When she came to our house she was grossly overweight, very arthritic, walked on her "pasterns" because her nails had been left to grow so long; had a bad ear infection; the mammary cancer and 4-5 tumors which turned out to be benign thankfully! This old gal really went through a lot. To see her though - you'd never know it. She certainly hold no grudges.


What a very sad story with a very happy ending! I'm so glad Ruthie found you!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Claire's Friend said:


> We called her Gillian when I first rescued her from the pound, I had no intention of keeping her at that point. But I pulled her the day after we gave our 17 year old dog-child back to God and she started filling the huge hole in my heart so we kept her. Gillian really didn't suit her and she brought so much joy into our sad world that we gave her that name. She lives up to her name each and every day.


She just knew you needed her. That's why she's so happy - she has a true purpose!


----------

